# August 2007 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . txdyna65

cigar_040.......
field.......
Blake Lockhart.....
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron.........
G-Man.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
Mr.Maduro&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
txdyna65........
msad1217.......
tech-ninja........


----------



## msad1217

Congrats on the win! :ss :bl


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Congratulations to you, Kenny!


----------



## cigar_040

Congratulations Kenny !!!


----------



## gocowboys

Way to go Kenny. :bl


----------



## jovenhut

congrats on the win


----------



## Mr.Maduro

CONGRATS!! :c


----------



## G-Man

Congrats! I am out of town this week, but I will get them in the mail when I return.


----------



## txdyna65

Woo Hoo :ss thanks yall....just made my day  I'll send out my addy to everyone.

cigar_040...........replied
field..................replied
Blake Lockhart.....replied
MeNimbus...........
scrapiron............
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....replied
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............
VegasSmoker.....
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja.........


----------



## field

Congrats Kenny! winnings will go out early next week! 

:bl:ss


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congratulations Kenny. Winnings out later this week.


----------



## Smoked

Congrats man. I will get you the stogies this week.


----------



## field

Kenny: here they come..... 0103 8555 7490 8337 8093

:ss


----------



## txdyna65

Woo Hoo :ss thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone.

cigar_040...........replied
field..................DC# 0103 8555 7490 8337 8093
Blake Lockhart.....replied
MeNimbus...........
scrapiron............
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....replied
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja.........


----------



## MeNimbus

Congrats again Kenny  I will send something out this week.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Here ya go, Kenny...

0306 1070 0003 2999 6104

:ss


----------



## tech-ninja

Congrats, Kenny!

0103 8555 7490 2221 7438


----------



## txdyna65

Woo Hoo :ss thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone.

cigar_040...........replied
field..................*DC# 0103 8555 7490 8337 8093*
Blake Lockhart.....*DC# 0306 1070 0003 2999 6104*
MeNimbus...........replied
scrapiron............
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....replied
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja.........*DC# 0103 8555 7490 2221 7438*


----------



## scrapiron

Congrats Kenny!

I"m out on the road again but it should go out Friday or Monday.

Billy


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................*DC# 0103 8555 7490 8337 8093*
Blake Lockhart.....*DC# 0306 1070 0003 2999 6104*
MeNimbus...........replied
scrapiron............replied
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....replied
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja.........*DC# 0103 8555 7490 2221 7438*


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................recieved Opus and Rocky Patels very nice
Blake Lockhart.....recieved Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm
MeNimbus...........replied
scrapiron............replied
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....replied
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja.........*DC# 0103 8555 7490 2221 7438*


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................recieved Opus and Rocky Patels very nice
Blake Lockhart.....recieved Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm
MeNimbus...........replied
scrapiron............replied
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....replied
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........recieved Habana Leon and nice tag alongs


----------



## pnoon

scrapiron said:


> Congrats Kenny!
> 
> I"m out on the road again but it should go out Friday or Monday.
> 
> Billy


WOW! 3 days and all of pool #3 is present and accounted for. :tu

Thanks guys.


----------



## scrapiron

DC # 0103 8555 7490 0540 3209

Didn't want them sitting at the post office Friday - Monday.. On the way to the PO now to drop them off.

Enjoy Kenny!


----------



## gocowboys

Kenny,

Package on the way.
DC# 0306 2400 0000 8228 0902


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice
scrapiron............*DC#0103 8555 7490 0540 3209*
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*DC# 0306 2400 0000 8228 0902*
jovenhut............replied
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs


----------



## jovenhut

DC #0413 1797 9250 3302 9386

Congrats on the win in the CS Lottery

Enjoy!


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice
scrapiron............*DC#0103 8555 7490 0540 3209*
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*DC# 0306 2400 0000 8228 0902*
jovenhut............*DC #0413 1797 9250 3302 9386*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice ty
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm ty
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice ty
scrapiron............*DC#0103 8555 7490 0540 3209*
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice ty
jovenhut............*DC #0413 1797 9250 3302 9386*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  ty


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........replied
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Who's ty?  :r


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> Who's ty?  :r


If I have to explain you wouldnt understand :r

SMARTAZZ


----------



## cigar_040

Kenny,

Out yesterday afternoon

DC# 0306 3030 0000 0363 7695


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*DC# 0306 3030 0000 0363 7695*
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............replied
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## Smoked

Sorry for the delay bro.

03070020000516190183


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............*DC# 0307 0020 0005 1619 0183 *
VegasSmoker......replied
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Out today.

D/C#0103 8555 7490 6642 1075


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......replied whining 
Smoked.............*DC# 0307 0020 0005 1619 0183 *
VegasSmoker......*DC# 0103 8555 7490 6642 1075 *
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*0306 3030 0000 4815 7073*

I used big numbers for a reason!!


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*DC# 0306 3030 0000 4815 7073*
Smoked.............*DC# 0307 0020 0005 1619 0183 *
VegasSmoker......*DC# 0103 8555 7490 6642 1075 *
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*DC# 0306 3030 0000 4815 7073*
Smoked.............*recieved* very nice sticks and some Partys  thank you
VegasSmoker......*DC# 0103 8555 7490 6642 1075 *
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........replied
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## msad1217

Went out today.

0703 8555 7490 1230 6467


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*recieved* WOW just WOW, thank you Patrick
Smoked.............*recieved* very nice sticks and some Partys  thank you
VegasSmoker......*DC# 0103 8555 7490 6642 1075 *
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........*DC#0703 8555 7490 1230 6467 *
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............replied
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*recieved* WOW just WOW, thank you Patrick
Smoked.............*recieved* very nice sticks and some Partys  thank you
VegasSmoker......*recieved* very nice sticks Peace LOL thank you
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........*recieved* very nice sticks Pepin mmm thank you
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## G-Man

On the way......

Enjoy the Pepin's. The one is from Rocky's Cigars, not my favorite Pepin but a Pepin none the less. From what I understand, they aren't made by Pepin anymore, but this is from a box from 2005 when they still were.

DC # 0306 3030 0000 7797 4207


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks yall....Addys PM'd to everyone, all replied 

cigar_040...........*recieved* Excellent cigars and Bolivia coffee beans thank you
field..................*recieved* Opus and Rocky Patels very nice thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* Old Henry and gerbils mmmmm thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* Montes and custom roll, very nice thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* Montes and 5 Vegas, very nice, thank you
G-Man...............*DC# 0306 3030 0000 7797 4207 *
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* Oliva, 5Vegas, too many to list, very nice thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* 5 Vegas, CAO and some nice ones, thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*recieved* WOW just WOW, thank you Patrick
Smoked.............*recieved* very nice sticks and some Partys  thank you
VegasSmoker......*recieved* very nice sticks Peace LOL thank you
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........*recieved* very nice sticks Pepin mmm thank you
tech-ninja..........*recieved* Habana Leon and nice tag alongs  thank you


----------



## txdyna65

cigar_040...........*recieved* thank you
field..................*recieved* thank you
Blake Lockhart.....*recieved* thank you
MeNimbus...........*recieved* thank you
scrapiron............*recieved* thank you
G-Man...............*recieved* thank you
reggiebuckeye.....*recieved* thank you
jovenhut............*recieved* thank you
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*recieved* thank you
Smoked.............*recieved* thank you
VegasSmoker......*recieved* thank you
txdyna65...........*Winner*
msad1217..........*recieved* thank you
tech-ninja..........*recieved* thank you

Thanks again everyone, some very nice sticks you guys sent out. Good luck to the next winner.


----------

